# Alte AiO WaKü durch neue ersetzen aber womit?



## Predator2912 (27. Februar 2020)

*Alte AiO WaKü durch neue ersetzen aber womit?*

Nabend oder besser Moin,

*Vorwort:*
Eigentlich wollte ich keine neue Thread dafür eröffnen, da ich weiß wie ungern immer wiederkehrende Fragen gesehen werden.
Nachdem ich aber nun sämtliche Test sowie Empfehlungen aus den Faziten gelesen habe, befürchte ich das jede weitere Suche 
nur noch mehr Verwirrung bringt.

*Aktuelle Konfig:*
Gehäuse: MasterCase H500P
Board: Asus Rog Strix x470 F Gaming
Cpu: Ryzen 2700x
Graka: Geforce GTX1070ti 8GB
Wakü: Cooler MasterLiquid ML240L RGB CPU
Budget: 100-300 Euro

Ich würde die AiO Wakü nun gerne durch eine AIO RGB mit 360mm Radiator ersetzen und setze daher auf eure Kaufempfehlungen.
Im Moment habe ich da folgende Produkte im Augen:

*Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360
Enermax Liqmax III ARGB 360
ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 360 (Hier müsste man die Lüfter dann aber durch RGB Lüfter ersetzten, falls das überhaupt Sinn macht)
Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 (Auch hier müsste man die Lüfter dann aber durch RGB Lüfter ersetzten, falls das überhaupt Sinn macht)*

Da ich im Grunde keine Ahnung von WaKü habe bin ich von einer Custom Lösung immer noch nicht begeisterter.
Allerdings, wenn ich vom ganze Lesen nicht schon Banane geworden bin, hapert es bei den AiO immer entweder 
an der Pumpe (Zu Laut oder nicht Regelbar) oder im Bezug/Vergleich dazu an der Kühlleistung bzw. der Gesamtlautstärke,
daher habe ich mich auch mal Umgesehen ob es da vielleicht ein passendes Set gibt (Modular WaKü wie z.b die Eisbär).

Platztechnisch wäre es daher sogar möglich, falls es da ein "Anfänger-Set" gibt, in diese Richtung zu gehen.
Radiator könnte also auch größer Ausfallen und ausserhalb des Gehäuse laugen (Im Gehäuse passt oben max. 360mm rein) sowie auch
Pumpe und Kühlflüssigkeit ausserhalb, je nachdem was Sinnvoller ist. Vorteil hierbei wäre dann auch später ne Erweiterung für die GFX1070ti 8GB.
Die passenden Anschlüsse dürfte das Board ja auch mitbringen wenn ich das Richtig verstehe:

*Board-Spec:*
1x CPU-Lüfteranschluss (4-polig) / Max. 1A / Max. 12W (Gemeinsame Steuerung mit CPU_OPT)
1x CPU_OPT-Lüfteranschluss (4-polig) / Max. 1A / Max. 12W (Gemeinsame Steuerung mit CPU_FAN)
1x 4-poliger AIO_PUMP Anschluss / Max. 1A / Max. 12W (Volle Geschwindigkeit / Gemeinsame Steuerung mit W_Pump)
1x 4-poliger W_PUMP+ Anschluss / Max. 3A / Max. 36W (Volle Geschwindigkeit / Gemeinsame Steuerung mit AIO_Pump)
3x 4-polige Gehäuselüfteranschlüsse / Max. 1A / Max. 12W (Einzel Steuerbar)
3x Thermische Sensor-Anschlüsse 
2x AURA RGB Header
1x ansteuerbarer AURA Header

Bleibt dann nur die Frage welche Hardware oder welches Set und ob das überhaupt Sinn macht.
Aufgrund einiger Threads habe ich dazu aber auch schon mal Nachgeschaut und bin auf Sachen wie folgt gestoßen:

Watercool HEATKILLER® Tube 200
Aquacomputer aquastream - Ultimate Version
Radiator 360mm oder größer
Alphacool Eisblock XPX Aurora oder vllt. oder nen HEATKILLER® CPU


*Denke aber das für mich ne AiO RGB mit 360mm Radiator und anständiger Pumpe und Kühlleistung bzw. besser als die ML240L RGB
zwischen 100-200 Euro die bessere Wahl ist. Falls ihr dafür ne anständige Kaufempfehlung habt.
Dachte sogar schon kurz darüber nach die Alte AiO einfach mit der ML360 RGB zu tauschen aber ich denke doch das es bessere
360mm RGB AiO gibt als die von CoolerMaster.*


Bedanke mich schon mal vorab bei allen die mir weiterhelfen.


VG und Nacht


----------



## drstoecker (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alte AiO WaKü durch neue ersetzen aber womit?*

Ich denke soviel besser mit einer neuen aio wird’s bei dir nicht werden.
wenn es dennoch ne neue aio sein soll dan wäre die freezer II die beste Wahl gerade was preis/Leistung angeht. Wenn es dann noch 3 rgb Lüfter sein sollten wird’s natürlich vom Preis her nicht mehr ganz so günstig. 
dann würde ich vllt eher die Eisbaer Aurora nehmen da die rgb Lüfter dort schon enthalten sind. 
aktuell habe ich die freezer II 360, die Eisbaer 360 hatte ich aber auch schon gehabt.


----------



## Predator2912 (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alte AiO WaKü durch neue ersetzen aber womit?*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich denke soviel besser mit einer neuen aio wird’s bei dir nicht werden.



Das sich nicht viel tut habe ich mir fast Gedacht, allerdings sollte der Wechsel von 240mm zu 360mm doch was bei der
Temperatur bringt oder nicht?

Aber nachdem was ich so gelesen habe, habe ich mir schon Gedacht das es, wenn man wirklich ne gute Kühlleistung inkl. leisem Betrieb,
wohl doch nicht um eine Custom Lösung rum kommt. Und schon gar nicht wenn man später echt noch die Graka oder so mit Einbinden will.
In dem Fall wären dann aber auch vorrangig folgende Fragen offen:

Pumpe, Kühlflüssigkeit usw. im Gehäuse oder doch besser extern wenn die Möglichkeit besteht?
Anschließend die Frage welche Radiator Größe langfristig Sinn macht? 360mm oder 420mm? oder doch besser noch größer?

Aber eventuell ist das dann besser ne Frage für den Custom Bereich...



VG


----------



## Ru3bo (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alte AiO WaKü durch neue ersetzen aber womit?*

Wenn du von einer 240mm zu einer 360mm wechselst, kannst du die Lüfter langsamer laufen lassen und dieselbe Temperatur wie mit einer 240mm AiO erreichen. Wenn aber die Pumpe lauter als die Lüfter ist, wird es dir im Bezug auf Lautstärke keine Vorteile bringen. Eine 360mm AiO bietet mehr Kühlleistung, wenn man es direkt mit einer AiO mit derselben Pumpe und denselben Lüftern vergleicht. Wenn du aber deutlich schlechtere Lüfter auf der 360mm AiO als auf der 240mm AiO hast, könnte es sein, dass der Unterschied geringer, als er sonst ist, ausfällt.
Wenn du mit der Idee spielst, dir eine Custom WaKü zu bauen, aber aktuell nur die CPU so kühlen willst, solltest du meiner Meinung nach zu einer der Eisbaer Varianten  von Alphacool greifen. Die Eisbaer "AiOs" basieren auf Alphacools normaler Hardware für WaKüs, also die normalen G 1/4 Anschlüsse an Radiatoren und Pumpen. Du könntest dann einfach den Radiator, oder sogar die Pumpe/Block Kombo, wenn sie deinen Anforderungen entspricht, mit übernehmen.
Der Vorteil von der WaKü außerhalb des Gehäuses ist, dass du wahrscheinlich keine Platzprobleme in dem Gehäuse haben wirst. Du musst dir nicht ganz so große Gedanken über die Schlauchführung im Inneren machen, da Teile des Loops außerhalb sind. Außerdem kannst du so theoretisch so große Radiatoren nutzen wie du willst und bist nicht von der Größe des Gehäuses eingeschränkt. 
Da das H500P jetzt kein kleines Case ist, würdest du wahrscheinlich den ganzen Loop in das Gehäuse bekommen. Ob du in das Case 2 360mm Radiatoren reinbekommst ist fraglich, da ich nicht weiß wie die das mit Überlappung von den Plätzen für Radiatoren gemacht haben. Ein 360mm und 280mm Radiator solltest du aber ohne größere Probleme in das Gehäuse selbst bekommen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alte AiO WaKü durch neue ersetzen aber womit?*

Dein Thema ist etwas verwirrend, denn einerseits schreibst du was von einer AIO was ja kompakte schon vormontierte Wasserkühlung ist und anderseits schreibst du oder listest du Teile auf die zu einer custom Wakü gehören. Dann schreibst du wiederum das du von einer custom Wakü nicht überzeugt bist und fragst aber nach Teilen davon.

Eine AIO bekommst bereits vormontiert geliefert und die musst du nicht mehr zusammenbauen.
Hier ist die Pumpe mit auf dem Kühler oder Radiator fest verbaut und ist daher immer was lauter, da sie nicht entkoppelt sind.
Diese kannst auch nicht einfach außerhalb verbauen, da sie im verbautem Zustand geliefert wird. Selbst der Radiator der Eisbäer könntest du nicht außerhalb des Gehäuse verbauen, da hiervon nur eine Leitung erweiterbar mit einem Schnellverschluss versehen ist. 

Natürlich kannst manche auch zerlegen, aber dann ist zum einem die Garantie futsch und zum anderem sehr mühsam das Wasser zu befüllen und zu entlüften, da AIOs kein Ausgleichsbehälter besitzen. Gut die Eisbäer hat ein kleinen auf dem CPU-Kühler mit drauf, da könnte es ggf. vielleicht noch gehen.

Alles andere was du erwähnst gehört zu einem custom Loop was du ja nicht haben willst.
Für mich ist aber eine custom Wakü das beste was es gibt, denn die Pumpe kannst separat verbauen und gut entkoppeln und befüllen und entlüften wird auch um einiges durch den AGB einfacher.

Kostet aber einiges mehr als eine AIO und erbringt am ende keine Vorteile der Kühlleistung, wenn du nicht genug Fläche an Radiatoren verbaut hast únd die Grafikkarte weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt wird. Die Vorteile liegen hier nur darin alles selbst nach Wunsch verbauen zu können und alles jederzeit erweitern zu können.



Predator2912 schrieb:


> *Bleibt dann nur die Frage welche Hardware oder welches Set und ob das überhaupt Sinn macht.*
> Aufgrund einiger Threads habe ich dazu aber auch schon mal Nachgeschaut und bin auf Sachen wie folgt gestoßen:
> 
> Watercool HEATKILLER® Tube 200
> ...


Keine Ahnung wie man diese Frage beantworten soll, denn wann macht eine Wasserkühlung Sinn und wann nicht?! Glaub das ganze hängt immer davon ab was erreicht werden soll, denn dem Prozessor und der Grafikkarte ist es egal ob 10-20°C mehr oder weniger anliegen. Genauso wenig interessiert der Hardware wie laut sie wird und daher hängt das Ganze nur von dir ab.

In meinem Fall macht es Sinn, da mein Rechner selbst unter Last lautlos ist.
Das ist aber nur mit ausreichenden Radiatoren möglich und die Pumpe ist aus dem Gehäuse nicht raus zu hören.
Ich habe die letzten Wochen und Monate mehrmals mein System umgebaut und nicht wegen was zu verbessern, sondern alleine nur die Optik noch besser hin zu bekommen. Denn Kühl technisch hat sich gar nichts dabei geändert. Für diesen Umbau ist einiges an Geld drauf gegangen und mit dem selben Geld hättest du dir schon eine kleine custom Wakü aufbauen können.

Daher... wo fängt es an was Sinn zu machen oder wo hört es auf?! Ich weiß es nicht, für mich macht es Sinn wenn ich das habe was ich haben will und neben der Kühlleistung macht bei mir die Optik auch ein großen Teil mit aus.

So sieht meine Wasserkühlung aus und wenn ich mein Rechner sehe macht es sehr viel Sinn, da ich mich von der Optik und der Arbeit was drin steckt sehr erfreue und es für mich was besonderes ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbaut habe ich auch einiges was du aufgelistet hast.


----------



## Predator2912 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Alte AiO WaKü durch neue ersetzen aber womit?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Dein Thema ist etwas verwirrend, denn einerseits schreibst du was von einer AIO was ja kompakte schon vormontierte Wasserkühlung ist und anderseits schreibst du oder listest du Teile auf die zu einer custom Wakü gehören. Dann schreibst du wiederum das du von einer custom Wakü nicht überzeugt bist und fragst aber nach Teilen davon.



Sorry für die Verwirrung.
Aber der Grund für diese Verwirrung ist wahrscheinlich der, dass ich mich mit dem Thema Custom Wakü noch nie beschäftigt habe und daher auch
keinerlei Ahnung im Umgang und Zusammenbau habe.

Daher bin ich mir Unsicher und noch nicht davon überzeugt dass das für MICH sinnvoll ist, wenn eine AIO 360 eine Verbesserung zur jetzigen AIO bringt.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Alles andere was du erwähnst gehört zu einem custom Loop was du ja nicht haben willst.
> Für mich ist aber eine custom Wakü das beste was es gibt, denn die Pumpe kannst separat verbauen und gut entkoppeln und befüllen und entlüften wird auch um einiges durch den AGB einfacher.
> 
> Kostet aber einiges mehr als eine AIO und erbringt am ende keine Vorteile der Kühlleistung, wenn du nicht genug Fläche an Radiatoren verbaut hast únd die Grafikkarte weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt wird. Die Vorteile liegen hier nur darin alles selbst nach Wunsch verbauen zu können und alles jederzeit erweitern zu können.



Im Moment schreckt mich halt mein Unwissen vom Kauf ab daher ist "nicht haben willst" so nicht ganz richtig. 
Mittlerweile bin ich aber zu dem Entschluss gekommen das eine Verbesserung zur jetzigen AIO nur durch den Austausch einer custom Wakü wirklich Sinn macht. Einfach schon auf Grundlage von Preis/Kühlleistung/langfristig besser Lösung aufgrund von Erweiterbarkeit.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie man diese Frage beantworten soll, denn wann macht eine Wasserkühlung Sinn und wann nicht?! Glaub das ganze hängt immer davon ab was erreicht werden soll, denn dem Prozessor und der Grafikkarte ist es egal ob 10-20°C mehr oder weniger anliegen. Genauso wenig interessiert der Hardware wie laut sie wird und daher hängt das Ganze nur von dir ab.
> 
> In meinem Fall macht es Sinn, da mein Rechner selbst unter Last lautlos ist.
> Das ist aber nur mit ausreichenden Radiatoren möglich und die Pumpe ist aus dem Gehäuse nicht raus zu hören.



Trotz all dem würde die Investition in eine neue 360 Wakü doch allein rein technisch schon keinen Sinn ergeben oder nicht?
Die eventuelle Kühlleistung bringt nicht wirklich viel und je nach Pumpe und Lüfter kann es besser werden, muss es aber nicht also wäre es doch 
Geldverschwendung vor allem auch weil später mal die Graka wassergekühlt werden soll.

Daher ja mittlerweile auch mein Entschluss die alte AIO nicht durch eine neue AIO zu ersetzen, sondern langfristig gesehen doch eine custom Wakü
zu verbauen und Aufgrund deiner custom Lösung und deinem Wakü "Tagebuch" Thread  daher nun mal folgende Fragen an dich:


*Welche Hardware kannst du für die Kühlung einer Ryzen 7 2700x inkl. einer Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070ti 8GB Gaming empfehlen?*

Pumpe? 
Pumpen "Zubehör"? (Ausgleichsbehälter oder was man sonst noch alles benötigt)
Cpu-Kühleinheit?
Graka-Kühleinheit?
Radiator (Größe? Lüfter? usw.)
Schlauchgröße?
Sonstiges Zubehör bzw. Hardware?
Gibts eigentlich ne Möglichkeit GSkill Trident Z RGB - F4-3200C14D-32GTZRX zu kühlen? 

Ins Gehäuse passen laut Hersteller oben ein 360mm und vorne(innen) ein 240mm Radiator (wobei ich behaupten möchte das vorne(aussen) auch ein 360mm gehen müsste). Aber wie bereits erwähnt, hätte ich Platztechnisch auch kein Problem damit das ganze außerhalb des Gehäuses zu verbauen.
Alternativ hätte ich sogar noch nen altes Mini/Barebone Gehäuse sowie nen Midi und Big-Tower Gehäuse irgendwo rumstehen.
Ich könnte also auch hingehen und die ganze Sache in ein extra Gehäuse verbauen, so daß nur die Kühleinheiten sowie Schläuche usw. in die Gaming Kiste müssen. Daher hätte ich auch kein Problem damit einen Radiator größer als 360mm oder 420mm zu nutzen.

Momentanes Budget liegt bei max. 400 Euro, daher wäre wahrscheinlich erstmal nur die Kühlung der CPU machbar.
Ich würde mich aber trotzdem über eine komplette Auflistung der nötigen Komponenten freuen um mal zusehen wohin mich der Weg führt und was
letztendlich alles am Ende benötigt wird.


Und vielen Dank schon mal vorab für deine Bemühungen.



VG


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

*AW: Alte AiO WaKü durch neue ersetzen aber womit?*

Für mich sind AIOs immer Wegwerf Artikel und hier finde ich es wirklich Geldverschwendung, denn eine AIO kann schlecht gewartet und erweitert werden. Es kommt  noch dazu das bis auf die Aphacool AIOs andere immer Aluminium Radiatoren mit verbauten und dann gammelt das Zeug in den nächsten Jahren durch. Denn Aluminium und Kupfer reagiert chemisch. Zwar wird hier durch Korrosionsschutz das ganze etwas aufgehoben, aber nicht gänzlich verhindert.

Eine AIO hat auch den Gerücht wartungsfei zu sein, aber das liegt daran das die Lebenserwartung etwa 3-7 Jahre beträgt und dieses Wartungsfreie dann durch Neukauf zustande kommt. In diesen 3-7 Jahren verschlechtert sich aber zunehmend immer die Kühlleistung. Eine echte custom Wakü hingeben kann ins einzelne zerlegt werden und mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter auch viel besser befüllt und entlüftet werden. Meist ist es immer eine einmalige Anschaffung da die Teile dazu sehr lange mit der richtigen Wartung halten.

Es gibt aber auch hier Punkte zu beachten... 
1. Nichts aus Alu zu verbauen was mit dem Loop (Wasser) in Berührung kommt. 
2. Schlauch zu verwenden was wenig oder gar kein Weichmacher enthält. Denn besonders durchsichtige Schläuche beinhalten Weichmacher der sich mit der Zeit löst und sich im Kühler und Radiator absetzt und alles verstopft. Es gibt aber schwarzen Schlauch der komplett frei von Weichmacher ist. Ist dann halt nicht durchsichtig.

Oder halt Hardtube verwenden, dann ist es auch durchsichtig und enthält auch keine Weichmacher.
Aber Hardtube ist nicht so einfach wie Schlauch zu verlegen, da alle Röhren selbst gebogen und auf Länge gesägt werden müssen.
Je nach Adapter die dann noch dazu kommen (falls Biegungen umgehen werden sollen) kostet es halt mehr.

Bei einer Wasserkühlung gibt es zu viele Komponente die unterschiedlich viel kosten.
Daher solltest du dich im einzelnen gut mal informieren und dir dazu auch mal einige Beispiele mit Videos anschauen.
Denn ich kann dir eine Wasserkühlung (ohne Grafikkarte) mit 200 Euro zusammen stellen oder auch mit 400-600 Euro. Es kommt halt ganz darauf an was du alles verbauen möchtest.

Bei der Grafikkarte muss man die genaue Bezeichnung wissen, denn beim der Kühler suche muss man diese genau Grafikkarte kennen um aus der Kompatibleliste den richtigen Kühler suchen zu können.

Eine Wasserkühlung hat am ende auch viel mit dem Hobby was zu tun, da das ganze nicht billig ausfallen wird und so ein System genauso gut auch mit Luftkühlung läuft. Ist daher nichts für jemand bei dem es eher auf die Funktionalität ankommt und nicht viel dazu ausgeben möchte. Denn wie du aus meinem Thema aus dem Tagebuch sehen kannst hatte ich bereits alles auf Hardtube umgebaut und habe nochmals alles umgebaut um es noch  besser zu machen. Dabei sind nochmals einige Huderte von Euros weg gegangen und bis auf die Optik hat sich weder was an der Technik des Systems, noch was an der Kühlung geändert.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. März 2020)

*AW: Alte AiO WaKü durch neue ersetzen aber womit?*



Predator2912 schrieb:


> *Denke aber das für mich ne AiO RGB mit 360mm Radiator und anständiger Pumpe und Kühlleistung bzw. besser als die ML240L RGB
> zwischen 100-200 Euro die bessere Wahl ist. Falls ihr dafür ne anständige Kaufempfehlung habt.
> Dachte sogar schon kurz darüber nach die Alte AiO einfach mit der ML360 RGB zu tauschen aber ich denke doch das es bessere
> 360mm RGB AiO gibt als die von CoolerMaster.*
> ...



Die CM ML ... P Mirage ist derzeit die beste KoWaKü mir RGB-Beleuchtung in meiner Testtabelle, (01/20), liegt aber deutlich hinter einer Liquid Freezer II und verglichen mit den Lampen von z.B. Enermax ist die Beleuchtung Cooler Masters dezenter. Zunächst solltest du dich also entscheiden, wieviel RGB wirklich sein muss und was es kosten darf. Ein Custom-Kreislauf ist nicht dringend nötig, wenn du ohnehin einen 3×-120-mm-Radiator nur für die CPU einplanst. Aber ob sich der Kauf einer bestimmten KoWaKü lohnt hängt stark davon ab, ob du die beiligenden Lüfter verwendest oder nicht. Und zwischen einem Arctic P12 (Liquid Freezer II) und z.B. einem Enermax Squa RGB liegt ein deutlicher Abstand hinsichtlich der Kühlleistung. Extra viel Licht gibt es eben nicht ohne Einbußen an anderer Stelle.


----------

